# Mr. Miyagi vs. Mr. Han (Karate Kid)



## Cypher0120 (Mar 26, 2011)

Though Miyagi might be older, he did take down a group of high school bullies compared to Han taking down some younger Chinese students.

Who takes it?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it's fair to say that Han handily takes this.

And you can't begin to compare the bullies in the remake and the original.

The remake will rape every time.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2011)

^

This


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 26, 2011)

Wax On Wax Off will always win


----------



## Cypher0120 (Mar 26, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Wax On Wax Off will always win



Pfft, the Nostalgia Critic said that Coat On Coat Off made more sense. And I agree.


----------



## Abarekiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Cypher0120 said:


> Though Miyagi might be older, he did take down a group of high school bullies compared to Han taking down some younger Chinese students.
> 
> Who takes it?



the original High school bullies are nothing compared to those scary mini kung-fu monsters in the remake. >.> 

As for the fight, Han takes it handily, I mean it's Jackie Chan for crying out loud!


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

Miyagi>Mr. Han


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]maBvSZRUJhU[/YOUTUBE]

Miyagi fought men, not children.


----------



## Abarekiller (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr. Han begs to differ.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MixnqJIlvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

I've never seen that footage before. 

Man, I was wishing they had kept it in until Mr. Han was about to hit the other teacher while he was down.

That would have completely contradicted the development up till that point.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2011)

They should've kept that in the film goddamit


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

Man, now I wanna rewatch The Karate Kid. The remake, I mean.

I actually prefer it to the original, and screw whatever people say, "Never Say Never" is a damn catchy song.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

Nostalgia Critic actually preferred the new one


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

Yeah, it surprised me when he chose the new version.

I was like, "Yeah Critic!"


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 26, 2011)

I liked the old one though


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

There's no denying that the old one was good, I just felt like the remake's better, for reasons stated by Critic.

It's also more fun to watch, if I may be so bold as to say so.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 26, 2011)

Fight Jackie Chan after you threaten a child in a kung fu tournament with benches, brooms, ladders. His wife and son are dead. And for extra overkill, he has a beard of shame.

You are bound to lose.


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2011)

The second Karate kid IMO is the best

Mr. Miyagi's ultimatum for Kreese was golden. 

HONK


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

I haven't seen Part II, Part III, or the Next Karate Kid.

Heard they sucked, lol


----------



## Bender (Mar 26, 2011)

^

What? Who told you that part II sucks?

Part III and the Next Karate Kid sure.

BUT PART II?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Well to be fair, I heard Part II was "meh".

I still plan on seeing them, but whenever they come on TV it's halfway through


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Abarekiller said:


> Mr. Han begs to differ.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MixnqJIlvg[/YOUTUBE]



If it didn't happen on screen, it didn't happen.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Irrelevant.

Mr. Han's canon fight scene was impressive enough alone.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Oooh, I just beat up a bunch of middle-schoolers.

Miyagi is a man amongst men.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Granted I haven't seen Part II or III, I doubt that his opponents there shared the same prowess or speed exhibited by Han in the remake.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Not 3, but 4 Karate Kid films

[Youtube]D9gqznz2eiM[/Youtube]

Miyagi can catch arrows.


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 27, 2011)

I doubt that the remake is better than the original, although I haven't watched it.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Remake is better than

II, III and The Next Karate Kid.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

And the original


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And the original



Not in 65 million years.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe 66 million? 67 tops?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 27, 2011)

I think Han would win in the end, he is younger and besides in his fight with the kids he never even threw a single punch.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Part 3 had the best villain


----------



## skiboydoggy (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr. Han is played by Jackie Chan.

He wins.


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> Hey Part 3 had the best villain


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2011)

There is no such thing as The Next Karate Kid.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 27, 2011)

It was just a bad dream.


----------



## Glued (Mar 27, 2011)

it happened, I watched it


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 27, 2011)

Shut up Ben


----------



## Hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr. Han is younger, sadly; he wins.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 27, 2011)

Mr. Miyagi kicked the 3 villains ass in Part 3


----------

